
What Is a Cayley Graph? (2008) [pdf] - espeed
https://math.osu.edu/sites/math.osu.edu/files/Cayley.pdf
======
mrcactu5
It's interesting to see Terry Tao grapple with the notion of Cayley Graph

"Cayley Graphs and the Geometry of Groups"
[https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/07/10/cayley-graphs-
and-...](https://terrytao.wordpress.com/2010/07/10/cayley-graphs-and-the-
geometry-of-groups/)

The hypercube (or tesseract) is example of Cayley Graph since it can represent
the group Z/2Z + Z/2Z + ... + Z/2Z

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypercube](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypercube)

------
phil_s_stein
I still don't know what a Cayley Graph is.

